# Where can I buy this fogger?



## Pavitti (Aug 25, 2011)

Does anyone know where I could get a 3000W DMX Fog Machine (GL-005). I've seen some examples on youtube and am very impressed, although, precious little info was given about it, it could be completely out of my league price wise.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

.
http://www.djdepot.com/omnisistem-df-3000-dmx-fog-machine-p-2288.html

omnisistem df 3000 .... looks like they run around $500.


----------



## stevedz313 (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=3000w+fog+machine&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=imvns&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.&biw=1366&bih=643&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=8047831459421232784&sa=X&ei=EOyBTrPjI9Katwfg-ZX4AQ&ved=0CF0Q8wIwAQ


----------

